# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новая версия личного кабинета пользователя.

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	РУП Белтелеком информирует о том, что с 1 апреля 2014 года вводится в коммерческую эксплуатацию новый личный кабинет пользователя услуг byfly, ZALA, а также услуг на базе сети IMS.
	Новый кабинет сохранил все функциональные возможности предыдущего: в нем можно просмотреть баланс лицевого счета и пополнить его, а также сменить тарифный план, заказать дополнительные услуги и т.д. В то же время новый личный кабинет стал более простым и удобным для пользователя.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

